# Submersible UV Sterilizer?



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Okay, before the search feature nazis post, I searched "submersible" in this forum and browed the results - back to 2005 - and that did not answer my question!!

I would like a recommendation for a submersible UV sterilizer, besides the petsmart one. (I am considering it already)

I just want something reliable (consistant and with little to no history of surges or fires!!), does what it cames it does, and is submersible.

Thank you!


----------



## markdadof2 (Dec 11, 2007)

Amanda,
just over a month ago I purchased the JBJ subMariner submersible UV sterilizer..it has ran like a champ. I would buy another one if I had another tank!
Here, check it out
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_Aquar...let_sterilizers_ozonizers_jbj_submariner.html

-Mark


----------



## naka (Feb 1, 2008)

forddna said:


> Okay, before the search feature nazis post, I searched "submersible" in this forum and browed the results - back to 2005 - and that did not answer my question!!
> 
> I would like a recommendation for a submersible UV sterilizer, besides the petsmart one. (I am considering it already)
> 
> ...


I have the Petsmart one. Not sure if the same one you're thinking about. I threw the box away and cannot remember the name. Works great, but takes up a lot of room in the tank. I have it in a 55g tank and it doesn't look very good. I'd rather have one inline or built into the canister.


----------



## stagius (Nov 26, 2007)

yup, why you want a submersible btw? Doesnt it take a lot of space in tank ?


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

The Petsmart one is the Green Killing Machine or some such. It does take up a lot of room, but you can get creative with how you configure it as each elbow twists in all directions. I've managed to fit one into my 5g tank without too much trouble. Just keep playing with it until you get it condensed. I also cut the top outflow to make it shorter.

Okay, I finally bookmarked the thing:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750628


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I found the mfg website: http://www.aa-aquarium.com/showroom4.php?id=156&level=1

Mind you, I'm not recommending for or against it. Just offering the info.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

I just suggested someone on another forum buy the Petsmart/ nanotuners.com submersible aka Green Machine aka AAUV9W for their GW, and it worked in four days.

http://aquamaniacs.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28231

Helped me out as well, although my GW seemed to be dying on it's own before I added it, but once i did water was clear in about four days. It's not a space hog in an average size tank if you plan on using it whenever you need it rather than 24/7. Can't beat the price, that's for sure, that's not considering replacement bulb price, which I'm not sure on (they sell the entire bottom portion as the replacement).


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

9w replacement bulb is about $11 on the Petsmart website. Not bad at all.

I do have to say that when my loaches came in and got ich, the ich sure did disappear fast. Very fast. I can't say the sterilizer helped or not, but I wasn't complaining. Also, my guppies in my 20L would sometimes flash and occasionally get internal parasites. Not any more. Can I say for positively certain the uv sterilizers is what worked? Nope. But it was enough to convince me to not have a tank without one again.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

My only issue with the petsmart one is having to clean that stupid sponge all the time.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

markdadof2 said:


> Amanda,
> just over a month ago I purchased the JBJ subMariner submersible UV sterilizer..it has ran like a champ. I would buy another one if I had another tank!
> Here, check it out
> http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_Aquar...let_sterilizers_ozonizers_jbj_submariner.html
> ...


Darn. That one would be good, but I'm looking for something 15-18w.  (they only sell 5 and 7 watt)


----------



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

I have the Petsmart model, I've had it for almost 2 years. It has run without any problem whenever I have needed it - probably a dozen times in four different tanks. Because I don't use it 24/7, I tolerate it hogging space. It is useful when I flub up and get GW algae, or w/ sick fish. I also used it in Qt w/ delicate species like threadfin rainbow (they've been so hit or miss for me.)

However, due to its space hogging, if I were to do it again I would get one that can be hung over the outside edge of the aquarium. I've been liking this one from Current-USA:
http://current-usa.com/gammauvaquarium.html


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Ohhh..that looks promising! Thanks!


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

With the current one you still need a pump I believe.At that point most inline UVs are comparable.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I'd go for just about any reputable uv sterilizer over the petsmart one, but I'd strongly recommend the petsmart one over none at all.

Inline is best. It's not all that costly, nice and stable, quiet, no sponges to clean, and takes up zero extra tank space. Nothing hanging on the back either.

But for those looking for a small, inexpensive uv sterilizer, I can't think of anything better than the petsmart one. Just the plug and play portability makes it worthwhile for those with multiple tanks.

My Q/T has the petsmart one, as does my 20L. My 75 has a turbo twist in line. I'll never run a main tank without some kind of uv sterilizer of either kind again. I've never had green water, but I've had it with all the darn diseases the fish have these days. I want to enjoy the fish, not become a sudo-fish-doctor.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh darn..didn't know I'd still need a pump for the Gamma.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Why do you want 15w+?

Tryin to kill a sea monster? :hihi:


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

double postage


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

forddna said:


> Oh darn..didn't know I'd still need a pump for the Gamma.


https://www.marinedepot.com/ps_Aqua..._sterilizers_ozonizers_current-usa_gamma.html

Juast hook a power head to it..

I prefer inline TT uv's.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

jaidexl said:


> Why do you want 15w+?
> 
> Tryin to kill a sea monster? :hihi:


http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?acatid=423&aid=440

Less than 15w isn't supposed to kill parasites.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Go to the Turbo-Twist page and click on "more information". I believe the page you found may be only specific to a certain brand and model of a uv sterilizer.

Turbo-Twist page: 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=7999

Turbo-Twist "more info" page:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/add_info.cfm?pCatId=7999


----------



## markdadof2 (Dec 11, 2007)

Forddna: I thought dwell time was more important for killing parasites than wattage??

"Proper flow rate through the UV chamber determines the effectiveness and use of a UV unit. Set at different flow rates, a UV sterilizer can be used effectively against bacteria, algae, or parasites. Different flow rates control different organisms. Therefore, a flow rate suitable for controlling bacteria or free-floating algae may not be effective against parasites. Larger organisms like parasites are more resistant to irradiation and require a slower flow rate to extend UV exposure time. "


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

You're right, from what I've read, but there is a minimum wattage that applies first.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Complexity said:


> Go to the Turbo-Twist page and click on "more information". I believe the page you found may be only specific to a certain brand and model of a uv sterilizer.
> 
> Turbo-Twist page:
> 
> ...


Did you read the page? It is not brand or model specific.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

forddna said:


> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?acatid=423&aid=440
> 
> Less than 15w isn't supposed to kill parasites.


Ahh, ok, thanks for that insight 

I wouldn't have known that since I'm only trying to kill green stuff.


----------



## forddna (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, I've had to deal with 2 major illness outbreaks in my tank, so I'm going to do all that I can from now on. I've started QT'ing, too.


----------



## SPC (Jan 14, 2008)

This is the one I have: http://www.premiumaquatics.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=Aquauv

Aqua UV is a very good UV company and is highly recommended on the reef boards.

I use a 200 or so GPH powerhead to run it (it's on the side of my sump), but it can be run in line too.

Steve


----------

